# Rodent Fest, Rising Sun, Maryland



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Sep 12, 2007)

Any breeders going? I'm going to pick up my first breeder mouse(yay!) And I _was_ going to get 2-3 female rats as well. Unforunately, despite over 25 emails, and joing 3 new forums (plus this one) I can't find anyone going. It is October 13th


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am going to rodent fest. I know a lady the has a few pet rats. About 10 weeks old.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

awww man! i wish i could go but its over 3 hrs from me and i cant afford to make the drive right now. darn.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Sep 12, 2007)

6 hours for me :lol: I'm sorry rattie lover, but because of the effort I'm putting into this trip, I'm really looking for breeder rats, that's half the reason for this trip, sorry


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Why are you breeding?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I think s/he means getting rats from a breeder, and not rats to breed. That's what I understood, anyway


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah, right.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Well i hope so lol sounds right! Good luck in finding ratties 1dog3cats17rodents =]


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes  And no, I'm not going to breed the babes, they will just live their life as spoiled fuzzums.


----------

